# Tank of the Month: February 2004



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just wanted to drop a not saying that I for one think Ekims tank is great! I love the way its so bright, yet sort of dark and mysterious at the same time. Good job Ekim!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike! You deserve it.  

Carlos


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, that's one big avatar! :shock: 

Thanks for all the great support guys!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree. That's one big button you have there! :lol: 

Carlos


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

I am sure that it can be done, but I think that being able to use the avatar button as a quick link to the tank page would be great. I just want to push it in the middle! As far as the tank goes....Very nicely done. The photography job is not too shabby as well!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi guys!

The avatar thinks once the month is over. I will look into linking it to the TOTM page.


----------

